# Photographic Pet-Peeves



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

In the mini-rant thread about camera tilt, a couple of people brought up some of my other photographic pet-peeves.

I thought that it would be fun to see what sets all of your teeth on edge so if you have photographic pet-peeves, post post 'em up!

My Photographic Pet-Peeves:
- Camera Tilt
- HDR
- Selective Coloring
- Over saturation
- Sepia/other bleaching methods
- Deliberate aging with blatantly contemporary subjects/elements
- Tilt-shift
- Vignetting
- Penguins  

And with all of them, except the penguins, there is a time and a place for them!  Used appropriately, they can truly MAKE a photograph.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2010)

People asking for help before they have even read the manual


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 6, 2010)

Dunno, I guess I hope I never have one.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 6, 2010)

gsgary said:


> People asking for help before they have even read the manual



:thumbup:  And that's not just in photography


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> - Tilt-shift



Maybe _fake_ T/S...  There are just some things that can only be captured properly with a T/S lens.  The fake T/S, fake miniature effect can get old after a while though...


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm not talkin' TPF pet-peeves, I was more targeting composition/post-processing/etc... pet-peeves.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 6, 2010)

Not being able to buy every piece of L glass.! When the focus is off on the subject.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 6, 2010)

photos of dogs


----------



## DScience (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes! Today is the day for full-on negativity posts! 

Keep these uplifting threads going!

......:meh:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Oh, I'm not talkin' TPF pet-peeves, I was more targeting composition/post-processing/etc... pet-peeves.



People moving the goal posts  (could just be a UK saying ?)


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 6, 2010)

Maternity photos in general, but more specifically, the 'hands making a heart around the belly button' and 'the name of the child in wooden blocks over the stomach' (double secret probation if the latter is done with selective color).


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> (double secret probation if the latter is done with *selective color*).



Oooh.  That's pretty much my only pet peeve, I think.

I think there is a right way, and a wrong way to do selective color - and EVERYBODY does it wrong, lol.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 6, 2010)

Holiday cards of just kids... from people I barely know... "Season's Greetings from Jesse, Sequoia, Barkley and the Gang at Serendipity Lane." Bad photography, of ugly kids, from people I don't care about... Unless you're raising prize bulls, be in the damn shot. And your favorite toothless grin-shot from your trip to the Shore? Stuff it! Get a photographer to take the shot. Congrats, you're breeding! Get your face out of the Olive Garden all-you-can-eat breadbasket for three minutes to get a decent picture, then send that.

...and Penguins, those suck too.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

Photo pet peeves, uneven horizons when are they obviously meant to be straight. Cutting off feet.<---(i do this alot and hate myself for it) graveyard images, images of strictly old run down crap for the sake of being old run down crap (ie, no composition just showing the world some old. run down crap in the name of being artsy.)

what the hell is up with these penguins!?? im so not in the loop...


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

DScience said:


> Yes! Today is the day for full-on negativity posts!
> 
> Keep these uplifting threads going!
> 
> ......:meh:


Maybe... You should take my comments as being a being a bit tongue-in-cheek, though.  

The positive aspect is that maybe, just maybe, it will encourage folks to avoid the cliches and to actually think about how they apply techniques.  

And trying to conteract negativity of a thread with a negative post condemning that negative thread is a bit trying to put out a fire with gasoline...  Or, maybe two negatives make a positive... who knows?!  

Plus there's a cathartic aspect to belly-aching once in a while and that's a good thing!


----------



## DScience (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Today is the day for full-on negativity posts!
> ...



So are you the all powerful photography determiner? 

Just because certain 'styles' or 'techniques' are annoying to you, doesn't mean  people shouldn't use them. Seriously, I could care less what the hell people think of my own shots. 

I wouldn't have made the comment if I hadn't read like 10 posts from you today that were all about bashing peoples/certain styles.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 6, 2010)

Any Project365 person gets several gets a pass on my curmodgeonry... Keep shooting!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2010)

Nikon users


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

DScience said:


> So are you the all powerful photography determiner?
> 
> Just because certain 'styles' or 'techniques' are annoying to you, doesn't mean  people shouldn't use them. Seriously, I could care less what the hell people think of my own shots.
> 
> I wouldn't have made the comment if I hadn't read like 10 posts from you today that were all about bashing peoples/certain styles.


Nope.  I'm not the all powerful anything.  That's why I'm very careful to always couch my C&C and my rants as being MY opinion only and why I mention that it's a personal bias when I'm aware that my comment is being colored by my personal tastes.  

If I fail to do that, then shame on me.  

I go out of my way not to bash people.  I go out of my way not bash anything, unless it's in the context of a rant or a thread like this.  And even in both of these threads, I've gone out of my way to state that the techniques that bother me are appropriate in certain contexts.  

You seem to be taking this awfully personally and I'm not sure what I've done to target you or single you out in anyway.  In fact, the only one of your pics that I can recall commenting on was complimentary.  

I don't know, Danny... If my posts are bothering you that much, maybe you'd be better off putting me on your ignore list.  I'd hate to feel like I've alienated you, but I know that I can really rub people the wrong way and have learned to mitigate it when I can and live with it when I can't.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Nikon users


Yeah!  It's all about the Nikon Community love!


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

seriously though. penguins? haha


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 6, 2010)

> And trying to conteract negativity of a thread with a negative post condemning that negative thread


 
oh no...  I've gone crosseyed 

Some of these mentioned things I find a little annoying, but I think it is usually caused by the attitude surrounding the photo "check out my AWESOME [insert trendy gimmick here] Photo of a sharpie sitting on my cluttered desk! everyone on my myspace said it was sooo professional looking. how do i set up an account to sell it?" 

Which makes me remember It drives me nuts when people with even less skill than I have talk about starting a photo business 2 months after picking up their first camera. 

But I don't think I have any _photographic_ pet peeves yet. 

...  ok maybe the mirror+flash self portrait :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2010)

Critique.   Way over rated.  People try to see too much in a photo, and go a little overboard with this critique stuff. :er:


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 6, 2010)

Porn


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Chiller said:


> Critique.   Way over rated.  People try to see too much in a photo, and go a little overboard with this critique stuff. :er:


Oh, that's totally me, Chiller!


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 6, 2010)

oh almost forgot...  all of EricD's wildlife shots...  they make me want to throw away my gear and take up basket weaving.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2010)

MrRamonG said:


> Porn




Yeh not enough


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, the only thing that will really stand out to me is a bad watermark. I'll go further, if you are a FNG and your photos show some serious fundamental flaws, and you plaster a giant watermark on there with the intention of either A. Advertising you in fact took that, showing your current skill level, or B. you believe that someone secretly desires your shot and you must protect it; it will bug the **** out of me.

Other then that, do what you want with the photos, it's your vision.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Critique. Way over rated. People try to see too much in a photo, and go a little overboard with this critique stuff. :er:
> ...


Dont get me wrong....but I just think this whole act of posting photos on a photo forum, and people trying to find flaws, has become a little hilarious. :lmao:
But we have had numorous threads about critique, so I wont go there. I just stopped posting photos...it was easier.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 6, 2010)

No disrespect, no disrespect...
But add this to my list.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...cessories/189290-brian-keith-photography.html


(/Life and Times of Tim reference, for those in the know)


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 6, 2010)

Chiller said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > Chiller said:
> ...


I'm guilty of that.
I guess I'm not sure what they really want, but I will try and tone it down and just touch on the fundamentals, but not dig too deep.

I'll change me Ol' Ways


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Chiller said:


> Dont get me wrong....but I just think this whole act of posting photos on a photo forum, and people trying to find flaws, has become a little hilarious. :lmao:
> But we have had numorous threads about critique, so I wont go there. I just stopped posting photos...it was easier.



No, I totally got what you were saying based on other posts you've made.  I just thought it was funny because I give a lot of C&C.  I know we disagree on the value of C&C, but I'm okay with not agreeing on everything.  The world would be a pretty boring place if everyone agreed on everything... it'd be a bit like Camazotz.


----------



## Big (Jan 6, 2010)

Mile high black borders on the top and bottom of the photo... Really? Is it necessary?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 6, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Well, the only thing that will really stand out to me is a bad watermark. I'll go further, if you are a FNG and your photos show some serious fundamental flaws, and you plaster a giant watermark on there with the intention of either A. Advertising you in fact took that, showing your current skill level, or B. you believe that someone secretly desires your shot and you must protect it; it will bug the **** out of me.


OMG, forgot this one. 

... and the one about the big borders. 

One Forum-related one... write an endless, detailed C+C... and then get resounding silence from the OP. Garr...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> One Forum-related one... write an endless, detailed C+C... and then get resounding silence from the OP. Garr...



You must not have said what they wanted to hear...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Big said:


> Mile high black borders on the top and bottom of the photo... Really? Is it necessary?



Dude, those make it look like a movie.

:lmao:


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

yea, you forgot to tell them how awesome they are. duh. haha. Although, when i critique and get a critique, i do like do focus on both positive and negative points. just so they aren't so disheartened.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 6, 2010)

"Portraits" made with short focal length lenses.  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

"Fill" flash that is greater than the main.  And most any on-camera flash.

And, *most definitely*, zoo animals.  That and snapshots of statues.

-Pete


----------



## keith foster (Jan 6, 2010)

Shots of cats or dogs.  I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get me wrong....but I just think this whole act of posting photos on a photo forum, and people trying to find flaws, has become a little hilarious. :lmao:
> ...


 I agree that C&C is good, and some of y'all do it well. It is a shame tho, that a lot of people who are here get defensive when you give them something they dont want to hear. :er:


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

aww, i love taking pictures of my dog...


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Shots of cats or dogs. * I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.*


You sure you're not talkin' 'bout penguins?


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 6, 2010)

Careful, Pugs. You keep going at it with the penguin stuff and Anarctican will find you, strap you to a chair, prop your eyes open a la A Clockwork Orange and make you watch Happy Feet, Madagascar and March of the Penguins for three solid days.


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Shots of cats or dogs. I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.


My cat just read that, arched her back, hissed, scratched the monitor, then fired up my laptop to send you a nastygram and your IP address to PETA.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> Careful, Pugs. You keep going at it with the penguin stuff and Anarctican will find you, strap you to a chair, prop your eyes open a la A Clockwork Orange and make you watch Happy Feet, Madagascar and March of the Penguins for three solid days.


Eesh... I'm not sure which freaks me out more, A Clockwork Orange or the penguin flicks!  

Actually, I have seen March of the Penguins and I really, really enjoyed it!  Happy Feet made me ill, though.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 6, 2010)

I will add penquins to my list, Pugs, because I respect your C&C.  It is always straightforward and to the point.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 6, 2010)

I usually view threads by New Posts rather than staying with a particular forum.  I bugs me to see three new nearly identical posts about "Which (fill in the blank)" on the first page.  It seems there is the same phenomenon as when someone nearby yawns...... everybody yawns.  It's not like tripods, lenses or camera bodies haven't been discussed before.

While I'm at it.... a New Post asking "which lens" but don't specify which system they shoot.  If it's about Nikon, I might be of some use.  If it's for another, I've just wasted two clicks.  C'mon people, don't you realize how valuable my time is?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

kundalini said:


> While I'm at it.... a New Post asking "which lens" but don't specify which system they shoot.  If it's about Nikon, I might be of some use.  If it's for another, I've just wasted two clicks.  C'mon people, don't you realize how valuable my time is?



Yeah.

Not to mention...my mouse is pretty old, I'm not sure how many clicks it has left.

EDIT

People really need to start providing that information in the thread title...  I don't know how many "gear" threads I've clicked on only to see "Nikon" in the first post...

If that had been in the title, I wouldn't even have wasted my time clicking on it.

I don't have anything against Nikon, but when it comes to gear, I can't help you at all.


----------



## mJs (Jan 6, 2010)

pharmakon said:


> oh almost forgot...  all of EricD's wildlife shots...  they make me want to throw away my gear and take up basket weaving.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TokZik (Jan 6, 2010)

people who use pictures they took of themselvs at arms length as a portrait.... WE CAN SEEE YOU ARE HOLDING THE CAMERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its one thing to throw it on facebook but quite another to use it as a portrait..


----------



## --ares-- (Jan 6, 2010)

What I really hate are people who see my photos then say...
"Your camera takes nice photos"
God do I hate this, maybe I am doing some of the work too.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

--ares-- said:


> God do I hate this, maybe I am doing some of the work too.



Pfft...If you can call pushing a button "work".




Lol...I do agree.  I have to say though, that I don't see this much (if at all) on the forums...  Out in 'the world' though, I hear it all the time.

I usually just ignore those people...


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> EDIT
> 
> People really need to start providing that information in the thread title...  I don't know how many "gear" threads I've clicked on only to see "Nikon" in the first post...
> 
> ...


I'm sure you guys have been around long enough to realize that if you hold your mouse over the thread title, the first 3 or 4 lines pop up for you to preview. Hope that helps with the wasted clicks! haha
although I am all for more organized thread titles, but thats why ive learned that trick.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

themedicine said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT
> ...



Yeah, and I usually do hover over a thread before clicking it, just to see if it's worth looking at, lol.  Sometimes that information is just too far into the post to show up on that little bubble, or not present at all.

It is annoying when I go to a gear thread and then half way through it -- "Nikon"!  LOL


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


There's only one real solution, you know... get yourself outfitted with a Nikon system and ditch the sub-par stuff you're shooting with now!  Not only will you be able to participate in those threads, but you'll also see a HUGE jump in your photography auto-magically!  :greenpbl:


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Yeah, and I usually do hover over a thread before clicking it, just to see if it's worth looking at, lol.  Sometimes that information is just too far into the post to show up on that little bubble, or not present at all.
> 
> It is annoying when I go to a gear thread and then half way through it -- "Nikon"!  LOL



maybe it will just convince you to come over to the dark side one day. haha
doubtful, but hey, a boy can dream.
its funny, i find the canon vs nikon thing even more intriguing than that of like, VW vs Honda or something of the like. can you guess which one i am?


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Honestly, while I play at being a Nikon Fan-Boy, but when it comes down to it, I don't give a rip what gear you're using if it's working well for you.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been shooting for long enough to have developed a few  But none of them are set in stone for me, and none of them bug me so much that I would ever get worked up about it, lol. Well, maybe the ones about the non-paying clients... But here's the list:

Clients that don't pay

Clients that make you chase the money down, making it seem like getting paid should feel like pulling teeth

Jealous, insensitive "fashionista" types that keep putting down the poor model to make her feel horrible about herself

Calling a photograph a "capture" (typically, from people who've never shot film)

Calling a photograph a "file" (ditto)

Citing Ansel Adams' extensive darkroom work as justification for your own crappy digital post-production work (What if I was never a fan of Adams anyway?)

HDR

Selective coloring

HDR :mrgreen:

Always making a reference to Ansel Adams as one of the world's best-ever photographers because his is the only name you know

Internet-only: Cyber-togs (photographers who post way more than they shoot, but they're always ready tell you what's wrong with your work)

Craigslist hacks who cater to the cheapskates looking for $20 wedding photos, driving down prices for everyone else

Terry Richardson groupies (flame away!)

Internet-only: Worshipping someone on a forum just because he/she shoots better photos than you do


Eh. I'm done, got better things to do than to keep ranting :lmao:


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 6, 2010)

DScience said:


> Yes! Today is the day for full-on negativity posts!
> Seriously, I could care less what the hell people think of my own shots.



Actually one of my pet peeves is seeing native English speaking people write  'I could care less what ...' (which implies they actually care some about what people say cause they 'could care less.')  when they really mean 'I couldn't care less.'

I also wonder about people who make posts with egregious spelling errors. 



> Critique. Way over rated. People try to see too much in a photo, and go a little overboard with this critique stuff. :er: Dont get me wrong....but I just think this whole act of posting photos on a photo forum, and people trying to find flaws, has become a little hilarious. :lmao:
> But we have had numorous threads about critique, so I wont go there. I just stopped posting photos...it was easier.



And of course people who say they don't care about critique, ignoring the fact that the vast proportion of people who post are looking for some comment/feedback so they can get better. Don't want it, don't need it, no problem - some people want and need it, don't belittle the function because you're too 'cool'.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

well the way look at it, so long as you understand what i'm getting at, my grammar/punctuation/spelling and so forth shouldn't matter too much. i at least know the difference between to, two, and too as well as further and farther plus i can spell definitely without any help from little squiggly red lines. haha. obviously, im no grammar nazi.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2010)

The_Traveler said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Today is the day for full-on negativity posts!
> ...


I agree that critique is needed, and I would gladly give it, but if they cant accept it...then why waste time. Im just done with it...it has nothing to do with being cool. Cool is going outside without a jacket.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 6, 2010)

Chiller said:


> Id rather be cool then a retard.



Not to worry, you have them both covered.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2010)

You for got to use the word....*.***** retard. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> keith foster said:
> 
> 
> > Shots of cats or dogs. * I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.*
> ...


 [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]



rufus5150 said:


> Careful, Pugs. You keep going at it with the penguin stuff and Anarctican will find you, strap you to a chair, prop your eyes open a la A Clockwork Orange and make you watch Happy Feet, Madagascar and March of the Penguins for three solid days.


You forgot Surf's Up...sure to have 'im screaming in the aisles. I'm on my way, Pugs, with Bowler hat and mascara in hand. Be afwaid, be vewy afwaid.



Pugs said:


> Actually, I have seen March of the Penguins and I really, really enjoyed it!






Iron Flatline said:


> ...and Penguins, those suck too.


 [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Just trying to add some levity as things were turning nasty there. For the record, I think The Traveller's response to Chiller was mean spirited and unwarranted. Traveller's avatar is misleading, as he sure isn't any Mother Teresa!)
[/FONT]


----------



## Plato (Jan 6, 2010)

Listing camera gear in a signature.


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2010)

* Hobby photographers and amateurs that take photography way too seriously. 
* Professional photographers that don't take photography seriously enough
* Photographers who can't see past the other photographer's camera bag.


... oh yeh... 
About The Liberty Penguin


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have only one pet peeve:

Overly sharpened black and white photos of the homeless.


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 8, 2010)

I dunno if its been said but...
Excessive PP smoothing of the skin. Hate it.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 8, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> Maternity photos in general, but more specifically, the 'hands making a heart around the belly button' and 'the name of the child in wooden blocks over the stomach' (double secret probation if the latter is done with selective color).



lol... i'm so guilty of doing those!!!  but the moms love it, they think its so creative!

I really hate sepia tone... dunno why, i just HATE it... and i'm not a fan of ANY selective coloring, it iritates me


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 8, 2010)

Pugs said:


> In the mini-rant thread about camera tilt, a couple of people brought up some of my other photographic pet-peeves.
> 
> I thought that it would be fun to see what sets all of your teeth on edge so if you have photographic pet-peeves, post post 'em up!
> 
> ...



Remember we are all entitled to our own opinion.  What are your pet peeves won't be mine.
That is what makes things interesting.

Everyone has tastes and they are not the same.

My pet peeve?

Tilted shots.  I feel like I need to hang on to something when I view the photo.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 8, 2010)

This has sort of been bugging me because of the "tilt" thread, and also the numerous threads we see complaining about HDR and the like:

-Overuse of any technique until it becomes a gimmick and loses all it's value and becomes a trend and develops a stigma. 
-People further stigmatizing said technique by complaining about it profusely.

Also:

-People who are constantly trying to sell their photo's, regardless of their quality. Especially when people starting doing it with their first camera and put the cart way before the horse.
-People doing photographic work through craigslist for a pittance and flooding the market with garbage. I understand you have to learn somewhere, but advertising on craigslist and selling people bad photos is bad for the whole industry.
-The standard overused subjects (bridges, homeless people, pets and the like)

There are numerous others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> photos of dogs


 

*****ucker. :lmao:JK.  I will  always photograph my dogs, No mater who tries  to bring me down.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok here's my peeve. People that have gotten good. really good at photography, and now scoff at people that are as good as they once were.  I guess im a snobbist.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 9, 2010)

KmH said:


> keith foster said:
> 
> 
> > Shots of cats or dogs. I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.
> ...


 

See!  That is what freaks me out about cats, they just look like they know stuff.  My dog is stupid, looks stupid, acts stupid and knows he is stupid.  Cats on the other hand...


----------



## epp_b (Jan 9, 2010)

> See! That is what freaks me out about cats, they just look like they know stuff. My dog is stupid, looks stupid, acts stupid and knows he is stupid. Cats on the other hand...


Cats are selfish, hateful, antisocial morons who just _act_ like they're smart.  Most dogs have a genuine and measurable intelligence.

How many cats do you know of have the cognitive ability to figure out on their own that the button by the door makes a sound inside, signaling for someone to open the door? (yes, my dog actually rings the doorbell to come in, and no one trained her to do it)

For that matter, how many cats even know their own stupid, fruity names?



> photos of dogs


I reject your reality and substitute my own 












This thread is now about dogs vs. cats


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 9, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Shots of cats or dogs. I hate cats, unless you get the grease hot enough.


 
Lol, I agree as far as cats go.

I have a dog (a 7 yo male Beagle), and I love him more than I do most people.  He is smarter than most of the people I know, especially the relatives (better manners, more patience, heck, even better hygeine than some of them).  And he is a great judge of character, he even likes me.

Cats, they poop in a tray, walk in it, lick their feet, and then look at you like *YOU'RE* stupid...

Wonder how many times you go to a Chinese restaurant, and don't know that you are getting served "mixed meow"

Tastes like chicken, they say.


----------



## boogschd (Jan 9, 2010)

macabre shots where blood looks so fake (like water+red food coloring :/)
macro shots of insects (i hate insects )


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 9, 2010)

Lens flares. Cannot stand them at all! By far, my biggest photographic pet peeve.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 9, 2010)

Eh... I'm good with dogs and with cats.  I just hate f*ckin' penguins...

Right now my wife and I have one dog.  We had two, but our female passed away last year.  When our male dog passes, we're thinking we might get a cat, specifically a Bombay.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 9, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Eh... I'm good with dogs and with cats.  I just hate f*ckin' penguins...


Isn't bestiality illegal in Milwaukee?


----------



## Pugs (Jan 9, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > Eh... I'm good with dogs and with cats.  I just hate f*ckin' penguins...
> ...


:lmao:

That is one of the best comebacks I've seen on TPF!  Too bad it was made at my expense...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> ...and Penguins, those suck too.


 I haven't seen any hard core evidence if they spit or swallow though.  

Just a random thought.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jbylake (Jan 9, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Iron Flatline said:
> 
> 
> > ...and Penguins, those suck too.
> ...


 
Man, you and Pugs just ain't right, dude's, that's some sick stuff.....

J.


----------



## boogschd (Jan 9, 2010)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Actor (Jan 10, 2010)

The_Traveler said:


> I also wonder about people who make posts with egregious spelling errors.


I'm guilty of that more than I like to admit.  In my defense...


Spellcheckers ignore words of three letters or less, so "amd" instead of "and" gets a bye.
The English language is loaded with words that, when misspelled, correctly spell some other word.  "Relive" gets past the spellchecker, but I intended "relieve."
Misspellings tend to get past my most intensive manual spell checking and only get noticed after I've clicked "submit."  Even worse are the ones I notice only after someone else has quoted me and are thus not correctable.
A post does not have the same importance as a PhD dissertation.  I'll spend 15 minutes to an hour on a post, and realistically that's all it deserves.  I'd probably spend hundreds of hours on a dissertation or peer reviewed publication and hopefully all spelling and grammatical errors would be found.
My biggest peeve in the grammar department are people who don't know the difference between "their, there and they're", "to, too and two", and "your and you're."


----------



## _Onlettinggo (Jan 10, 2010)

Selective colouring for sure ...


----------



## snaggle (Jan 10, 2010)

Chiller said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > DScience said:
> ...


 

But critique is useless if all it says "is your photo sucks", and there is nothing saying what you can do to improve it.

I have seen that too many times around here.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

snaggle said:


> But critique is useless if all it says "is your photo sucks", and there is nothing saying what you can do to improve it.
> 
> I have seen that too many times around here.


 
that's because 90% of the viewers here are new to photography or walking erect.


----------



## skieur (Jan 11, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> photos of dogs


 
Photos of cats. :lmao:

skieur


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

People who ask basic questions on TPF about photography, and you know they have done Z-E-R-O research on their own beforehand, either in instruction guides or searching on the internet for the answer to their question.  There are very few questions of that kind where there is not already a thread on TPF if they will just 
search for it.

People who ask about some kind of camera related gear,  using the word cheap, as in "where can I get ?? cheap"  Do they want cheap equipment, or do they want good equipment cheap?  

Photography is NOT cheap, either as a hobby or as a profession.

And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto mode.


----------



## boogschd (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.





PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.





PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.





PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.





PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.





PatrickHMS said:


> *And those who seem to be too lazy to do some of the work on their own will not get far in this - save your $$, and get a p&s and leave it in auto *mode.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

yay spam


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2010)

The rules and those that wish to enforce them at every opportunity.

Yes, I know my photos is exactly centered and doesn't adhere to the rule of thirds.

Yes, I know it's under exposed from middle gray.

Yes, I know I shot a portrait with a wide angle lens.

Yes, I know it's a damn good photo even though I've broken every one of your single rules.


----------



## Goontz (Jan 11, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Yes, I know it's a damn good photo even though I've broken every one of your single rules.



:shock: Impossible!


----------



## GFreg (Jan 11, 2010)

gsgary said:


> People moving the goal posts  (could just be a UK saying ?)



:thumbup: I love that saying.  I know I have heard it before but that is probably because my friend best friend is really in to European football.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2010)

Model shoots shot on railway lines uke:


----------



## Dusty Miller (Jan 16, 2010)

I get a bit pushed out of shape when people who don't know SQUAT about photography try to tell me what images to keep and what to delete.  I'm not the Great American Photographer but I've got a really good notion at 66 years of age what I want to retain and what's going into the trash.


----------



## Ccauceg (Jan 18, 2010)

People that claim they are "professional", and when you look at their "professional" websites that are all expensive and flashy all you see is garbage snapshots that have very little thought behind them. These people make the entire photographic community look bad.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 19, 2010)

People who post unecessarily negative threads on photography forums?

*ducks*


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 19, 2010)

When photographers ask for criticism and then get testy about it.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 19, 2010)

manaheim said:


> People who post unecessarily negative threads on photography forums?
> 
> *ducks*


 +1


----------



## mrbarker (Jan 19, 2010)

Far be it from me to down anyone's creative process. Do what makes you happy. If others don't care for it, they don't have to look at it.:goodvibe:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 19, 2010)

sinjans said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > People who post unecessarily negative threads on photography forums?
> ...



Hm... or people who post negativity to the negative threads hence enhancing the negativity of the negative thread and inviting negative flames back encouraging even more negative negativity?

As explained earlier, it was a cathartic, slightly tongue-in-cheek, vent.  If you have issues with it, why did you bump it back up?  

It's good to vent.  Venting here is a nice outlet for this negativity rather than crapping all over a newbie's thread who has posted a bunch of selectively colored pics as if s/he and is being defensive about their "style".  

And Manaheim, the fact that you included the "*ducks*" bit in your post says that you KNOW that you throwing up a little flame-bait and were trying to stir some sh!t up.  Really... is that in any way a mature, productive way to behave here?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 19, 2010)

Pugs said:


> sinjans said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


 
Or people that use large words like "nice" and "outlet" trying show off their smarts to the rest of the forum.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I've always respected you and your posts.  I'm sorry that you've taken my comments this way.  Perhaps now would be a time to bow out of this thread before it turns uglier than it already is.

I apologize for starting a thread that has offended folks, especially some folks that I normally side with and consider to be good members of this forum who's posts I look forward to and learn from.  Hopefully this thread won't have tainted me too greatly in their eyes.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 19, 2010)

Pugs said:


> You know, I've always respected you and your posts. I'm sorry that you've taken my comments this way. Perhaps now would be a time to bow out of this thread before it turns uglier than it already is.
> 
> I apologize for starting a thread that has offended folks, especially some folks that I normally side with and consider to be good members of this forum who's posts I look forward to and learn from. Hopefully this thread won't have tainted me too greatly in their eyes.


 
I was just joking. :hugs:


----------



## manaheim (Jan 19, 2010)

Pugs said:


> sinjans said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


 
Really?

Really?

Look, anyone that pays much attention around here knows I'm rarely totally serious, but let me be serious here for a moment.

You asked what pet peeves people had, and YES these kinds of threads are absolutely one of mine. Why? Because negativity begets negativity. Rants of any kind offend people, hurt feelings, cause more rants, etc. You take exception to my responding as I did? I say you basically were looking to point fingers at what other people did that was bad, got the finger pointed right back at you... and the truth hurts.  Do I think you were totally serious?  No... but then, neither was I... at least, no more than you were. 

You bristled, and I don't blame you, but don't go trying to foist it all back on me.

In my experience, the only one venting does any real good for is the person doing the venting. Everyone else tends to get hurt in the process.

Now, was I looking for a fight? No. Was I making a point? Yes. I knew the point would raise some hackles, and THAT is why the *ducks* ... it was making a point of saying that I know darn well that I was making a controversial statement, and making some effort to diminish the edge of it slightly by making "a funny" out of it.

And yes, I feel it is a COMPLETELY appropriate thing to do under the circumstances and no more or less mature than the thread in general.

Now, for the record, I have ZERO problem with you Pugs, but you asked/lobbed several rather pointed questions/statements my way, and so I am returning with a few rather pointed responses.

Peace.


----------



## Peyton (Jan 20, 2010)

Everyone has a pet peeve photography problem. For some of us its those blurry images caused by moving the camera too soon. For others its composition. Still others don't know what the problem is, they just know their photographs could be a lot better.


----------



## Kertesz (Jan 21, 2010)

My pet peeve is people who take too many pics of their cats. Come-on, people, there must be something better than that to point your camera at! 

Bruce
Photography Matters


----------

